# S*N*O*W



## Tin Falcon (Dec 19, 2009)

South Jersey is getting the first winter storm of the season and it is a real winter storm, the predictions are for up to 20 inches before it is over. Have already been out shoveling and got the wife off to work . 
Tin


----------



## vlmarshall (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice! Nothing but R*A*I*N here.


----------



## bearcar1 (Dec 19, 2009)

Light snow accumulation here overnight, a little better than an inch, still falling and about another inch is forecast. Possible light snow the next several days. I do so much hate winters in the Mid West. 

BC1
Jim


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Dec 19, 2009)

We've got 3 so far...calling for 10 to 14...that means it's either 5 or 28.

I would've been snug in my 'zee-pit' but kids are coming over to make cookies and stay the night...so out shoveling I've been. Wish they wouldn't bring the dog...normally okay...but it has no manners and we're going to have snow all over the furniture. I guess it's worth it...cookies.


----------



## Bernd (Dec 19, 2009)

You guys are going to have more snow than we've had up here in Rochester, NY for the season.

Sounds like that could shut everybody down in your area. 

Would you like to purchase a plow? :hDe:  Rof}

Bernd


----------



## Twmaster (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm near Washington DC. We are getting clobbered. More than a foot on the ground already, still snowing like mad. The weather weenies say it will taper off about 6 PM....

I made sure I had coffee, food and enough metal to keep the shop busy. It's gonna be a long weekend.


----------



## rake60 (Dec 19, 2009)

We only have about 4 inches here so far.
Enough to make the roads interesting this morning.
I even managed to have the Jeep get a little sideways on my way to the
store in 4 wheel drive. I _may_ have been pushing it _just a little bit_. 

Give an old guy a Jeep and an untreated winter road, I suppose something
like that is bound to happen... 

Rick


----------



## steamer (Dec 19, 2009)

10-14" where I am.....or at least that is the lie I'm hearing ....we'll find out soon enough ( Central Mass)  Here its called a "Noreaster"


The Atlantic can play some funny tricks.....let ya know

Dave


----------



## Twmaster (Dec 19, 2009)

Yup Helluva Nor'easter we got here.

Here's a photo off my front porch taken at 2:30 PM





The weather weenies are now saying the 'blizzard' will taper off about 6PM. However it will snow all night and they expect another 6-10 inches. Of course this means the storm will either stop now or we'll get 4 feet of this crap.


----------



## potman (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh, how lucky can you be !!!
Could you send about a foot of that my way ( Western Oregon ).

Seriously, I'll take the snow any day over this wet sponge of air we have today.
It got down to 8F here last week and I was not as cold as at 33 with air so thick with moisture you breathe more water than air.

earl...


----------



## Metal Butcher (Dec 19, 2009)

Hope every one that's gonna get hit fares well.

This morning "Honey" told me its going to miss us and start a dumping full force in P.A. (on Zee's house). Hope he's got enough metal to weather it out!

Not much happening here in N.E. Ohio. I had .0215" when I checked this morning.

My "picture guy" is also my "snow removal" guy, so......

Let it snow...let it snow...let it snow (singing). ;D

-MB


----------



## dreeves (Dec 19, 2009)

Here in West Chester,PA 12+ Inches so far and still snowing. Great day to be in the shop


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Dec 19, 2009)

Can't complain. Kids came over with granddaughter to weather it out.
They're making cookies with wife.
I've got two whiskey's in me. Warm and fuzzy.

Happy Holidays to everyone. The best to you and yours.


----------



## dreeves (Dec 19, 2009)

zee give me you address im on my way over  I love fresh cookies


----------



## vlmarshall (Dec 19, 2009)

I'll give it to ya if you take him a beer. ;D


----------



## RonGinger (Dec 19, 2009)

Here in Downeast Maine we have a nice sunny day, with a forecast to warm slightly, Nor'easters usually dump on us, but we are missing this one. OK by me, we will get our share before this winter is over.

But remember, in 2 more days the days start to get longer and the sun returns!


----------



## seagar (Dec 19, 2009)

Hate to brag , but it is only 7:53 am.and already80f here ai sunny Coffs Harbour .N.S.W.,Australia.

Ian (seagar)


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Dec 19, 2009)

Don't trust him Dave.
He'll give you the wrong address.

Share my cookies? I don't think so.
I'll have a beer or a coffee...but not my homemade cookies!

I'll catch up with you. ;D


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Dec 19, 2009)

"down" east Maine. That's a good one. ;D

Trying to convince the family that we need another trip to Bar Harbor and Acadia National Park. Had one of my best meals there.

Well..I think I'll wait for summer.

And yeah...meals and drink...that's what it's all about...well..nearly...well...once you get to a certain age...


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2009)

seagar  said:
			
		

> Hate to brag , but it is only 7:53 am.and already80f here ai sunny Coffs Harbour .N.S.W.,Australia.
> 
> Ian (seagar)



Im with Ian, though we are several hundred km's apart.... snow? And this is.....?

Interesting story, recently in Thailand a waiter wanted to talk about S...N ..OW, thats how he pronounced it (he had been reading). The Thai have no word for snow, it simply doesnt exist... so I told him all about it...and that you shouldnt eat the yellow stuff..... he was fascinated that frozen water should fall from the air... things we take for granted.... :-\


----------



## Twmaster (Dec 19, 2009)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> And yeah...meals and drink...that's what it's all about...well..nearly...well...once you get to a certain age...



True that is. Now that food has replaced sex in my life I can't even get into my own pants...


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 19, 2009)

the wife is baking cookings here also. The snow keeps coming NWS is talking a possible 2 feet before it is done. 





Tin


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Dec 19, 2009)

Twmaster  said:
			
		

> True that is. Now that food has replaced sex in my life I can't even get into my own pants...



uh...whose pants are you getting into?


----------



## shred (Dec 19, 2009)

ok, my lack-of-basement woe is subsiding now. I had to turn up the heat on the way to the hardware store this afternoon... in a convertible.. with the top down


----------



## mklotz (Dec 19, 2009)

It's uncivil to live anywhere where water can exist in its solid state outside of a martini glass.


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2009)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> It's uncivil to live anywhere where water can exist in its solid state outside of a martini glass.



I think so.... buggered if I know how they do it? Or why...... 8)


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Dec 19, 2009)

I've shoveled the driveway twice now. Broke the snow shovel.
Happy the son-in-law is here.
Never thought I'd say that. ;D

Here's a pic of the patio...and much of it has blown away...






Not as bad as 1996 though...30+ inches.
Not as bad as others have had it....but I don't care ;D


----------



## Mainer (Dec 19, 2009)

Ron's right -- it's nice in Maine! ;D

Tin, it looks like you're getting hammered. As long as you can dig out in time for Cabin Fever....


----------



## vlmarshall (Dec 19, 2009)

Just a little dusting down here.


----------



## deere_x475guy (Dec 19, 2009)

Luckily we only got about 3 inches totaly today and another 3 predicted for tomorrow. I spent the first 4 hours working on the truck replacing a rotted steel break line.....

Then out to the tractor in late afternoon to clean my two drives and our 3/4 mile long private road....wasn't to cold anyway.


----------



## steamer (Dec 20, 2009)

Looks like a miss here too Vernon....3-5" is the forcast now for today..


The Blizzard of 78' was fun...I remember my dad, a firefighter, sending me and brother out after the storm to dig out the fire hydrants in the neighborhood which were now buried in large drifts (30+ inches in our area...but 8+ foot drifts everywhere) 

I remember digging *down* through a drift to find the street sign/post...because I knew the hydrant was a couple feet to the right....
 ;D
Good job for us "youngen's" .....then anyway.

Now......OZ is sounding oh so much better!

Dave


----------



## dreeves (Dec 20, 2009)

Here is a shot of my house in West Chester,PA






And the shop cat checking it out


----------



## Twmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

Hehehe...

So, did the cat decide to check out the snow or did somebody 'suggest' it?

Thankfully it only took 3 hours to clear the walkways and dig the pickup out. We got 18" in the front yard.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Dec 20, 2009)

Daughter and son-in-law came yesterday to weather out the storm.
The fool! He didn't really think he escaped shoveling did he?


----------



## dreeves (Dec 20, 2009)

The cat was looking out. So I made sure he got a front row seat.


----------



## Jeff02 (Dec 20, 2009)

We wound up with about a foot.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 20, 2009)

Tell me I will forget 
show me i may remember
Involve me and I will understand. 
That cat aint going to forget!!!! I think he understands snow now.
 Mine has been basking on the radiator all day. 
I spent most of the day shoveling out in spite of tying to keep up with it yesterday . I was hoping some sort of truck would plow the alley . It didn't .Oh well managed to get the car out. waiting to see what the parking lot at work is like. probably another day of shoveling tomorrow. The shop is by the river so it may not be as bad we will see.
 Tin


----------



## rake60 (Dec 20, 2009)

We received a total of only 6 inches here from the storm but it's *COLD! *

I know most of you saw this last year but it holds as true today.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 21, 2009)

yeah Dave's cat said the same thing!!!
Tin


----------



## kf2qd (Dec 21, 2009)

Well now - It's been cold down here in South Texas too.... But that is a relative thing. Started out the day with a sweatshirt and before it was up I was driving with the window open. While you guys up the east coast got snow we got a bunch of rain. 1.5" inches standing in the front yard (think how much snow that would be...) Took 2 days for the yard to drain. 

Was down to Matamoros Mexico for my weekly trip to the mission and once you get off the paved roads it got real muddy and the water holes were HUGE, so I guess a bit of water in the yard wasn't so bad after all.

I grew up in the lake effect snow area of wester New York so I have a pretty good Idea of what you all are dealing with. At least it hit on a weekend, A couple days to dig out without getting you all in trouble at work... Fub=nny thing - when you are at work they grouse about everything you do, miss a day because of weather and they grouse because you weren't there doing your job. Must be they don't know enough to quit drinking pickle juice on their cereal...

Keep Warm everbody and MERRY CHRISTMAS from South Texas


----------



## GrahamC (Dec 21, 2009)

kf2qd  said:
			
		

> Well now - It's been cold down here in South Texas too.... But that is a relative thing. Started out the day with a sweatshirt and before it was up I was driving with the window open. While you guys up the east coast got snow we got a bunch of rain. 1.5" inches standing in the front yard (think how much snow that would be...) Took 2 days for the yard to drain.



1.5" of rain is about 15 inches of snow - usually about 10:1 depends on temperature and how "wet" the snow is.

There isn't a day goes by here in the winter that I don't have one of the car's windows open some, usually a couple of inches - unless it is snowing.

cheers, Graham


----------

